# Best Boot Dryer for the $$?



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Did a quick search on Boot Dryers as I am in the market for one and couldn't find anything recent so.....

I wanna hear your personal experiences on boot dryers you have used. Please include price you paid and pros/cons.

Gracias


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Family bought this for me last Christmas. I mostly use it in the spring but its kinda cool. Totally silent, works on thermal convection. 










Pros: 

Works great, use it on my spring gloves as well
Drip tray if you're drying something that's still soaking wet

Not much of a con but tight fit to get boots on, but as long as you cover the top it will dry them out.

68-0101-W Hy'n Dry Boot Dryer by Weston Products Llc 68-0101-W 834742004961

Not saying that's the best price but they bought mine locally at Harbor Freight, I've seen deals on it there for $25.00


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

diy, about $15 in recycled used parts, a few minutes to put togather.
pros cheap, dries 12 items at once or just 1, quiet, no heat just air flow. 
Cons...my wife won't let me dry stuff in the living room.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

women.....


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Deviant if I could find that for $25 thats not a bad deal assuming it works good. I think the one my buddy has was like $40 and it doesn't stand by itself at all.


And Wrath I like your DIY! Although I don't have the tools or supplies to build such a contraption....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Serrius (Serius?) Hot Ratz. AC adaptor as well as an Auto plug. About $20. I got mine @ REI. Portable. Quite. Gets mildly warm but never Hot. Small enough to fit in gloves too. My boot liners are bone dry after a few hours.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Serrius (Serius?) Hot Ratz. AC adaptor as well as an Auto plug. About $20. I got mine @ REI. Portable. Quite. Gets mildly warm but never Hot. Small enough to fit in gloves too. My boot liners are bone dry after a few hours.


I like that price


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Skinny Bam said:


> I like that price


Yeah, I dbl checked & looks like that's a clearance price. REI.com. Wouldnt wait too long to decide. If u ra member u can alwats return them anytime.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Skinny Bam said:


> Deviant if I could find that for $25 thats not a bad deal assuming it works good.


Check google shopping, there's some other brands that do the same thing for about 20.00. I've been very happy with mine, just got to remember to unplug it since you cant tell when it's on.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

For those with a little more money...

Boot Dryer, Clothes Dryers, Industrial Portable - Williams Direct Dryers

I grew up next door to the guy who designed and built all these things. It went from a home business in his shop to him supplying all kinds of high profile clients! Pretty cool... gonna see if he's got any spares sitting around for my gear. haha.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Im building one like Wraiths, 3 of us riding, boots and gloves that is the perfect dryer for us. Now I need work to slow down a bit so I can get to it.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been using this one for a few years. Highly portable: 

Snapdry Boot & Glove Dryer | Hotronic - Keeping Feet Warm, Keeping Hands and Feet Dry!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never had a need. If my boots are wet at the end of the day, I just take the liners out and hang them over the back of a chair near a heater overnight. The odd time I've used the hairdryer in a hotel, that we before I clued in to taking the liners out... :icon_scratch:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I lay out my stuff in front of the gas fireplace as soon as I get home. But I have been considering getting something anyways, especially for boots. Saw this one in a recent Harbor Freight circular: Four Post Boot and Glove Dryer

Combine it with the 20% off coupons they always have floating around, and it seems pretty reasonably priced: http://www.harborfreight.com/digitalsavings.html


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

*here is my cheapo item...*

i made 3 of these...just place over floor vent...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

scottb7 said:


> i made 3 of these...just place over floor vent...


another great idea, but I'd run out of vents with the 3 of ours gear 
great, simple dryer and effective !!!


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

It works for us ok, since we have 3 registers nearby to eachother. It is nice that i don't have to worry about batteries, or electricity.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've used these with a lot of success. I have a dc outlet in the trunk of my car so by the time I get to the mountain (30 mis) they're dry and warm. The only gripe is that the wires ran straight out the back and it puts pressure on them until they eventually break. It looks like newer models have the wires running out the top to correct this issue. 

DryGuy AC/DC Boot Dryer - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Silica packs 


I steal them out of electrical cabinets that we install at work, it works awesome! They are pretty large bags, they work great for months on end!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well this was a total surprise. My uncle got the boys a cool unexpected gift for Christmas.
Each boy got one now I don't need to worry about drying all our gear. They can put them in their rooms and out of sight and dry. Way cool and thankful


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Well this was a total surprise. My uncle got the boys a cool unexpected gift for Christmas.
> Each boy got one now I don't need to worry about drying all our gear. They can put them in their rooms and out of sight and dry. Way cool and thankful


NIOCE!

:3tens:


----------

